# captain's staircase



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I was recently asked to build a captain's staircase up to a loft in a friend's cabin. I have encountered these on boats and once in a coast cabin, but building one was a first for me. The stringers are rough sawn western red cedar, the rest is madrone. The treads are dadoed into the stringers 3/8" deep and held fast with screws from the sides. My friend wanted this to be rough, not fancy, and with screws/bolts visible, not concealed, otherwise I would have done it a little differently. No finish on anything yet when the pics were taken, and there will also be a wall mounted handrail on the right side, which was not yet installed when I took the pics.

The dominant feature of these is that the run is shorter than usual, so the treads are only half the width and alternate left/right. This allows your foot to be able to have access to the tread when coming down.


----------



## Pal (Dec 9, 2014)

Phuh... is it comfortable to step up and down? Cant imagine that? But looks interesting.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I would say it's a nice build but definetly a safety hazard and not up to code.If his insurance company saw that they would cancel him in a heartbeat.If the city saw that they would cancel residencies
What's the purpose of it?


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, I'm pretty sure it probably would not pass an inspection. The purpose is to reduce the run distance. As for ease of use, the primary difference is that on a regular stairway, your feet are typically closer together to your body's center point, but on this type, they are spread a little wider apart so you feel a little bit like you are waddling. It's a staircase up to a storage loft so it is not intended for common use. But he lives way out in the woods, I doubt any inspector will ever set foot near his place. As for safety, hey, life is risky. If you don't pay attention to what you're doing, you will get hurt.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Disagree w/ the commenters.
Been an Architect for 38 years, and yes it's a code issue, but at the same time the codes are overdone.
It works, is safe as used (for a loft). 
If you're feeble, don't go up it.
No worse than a ladder on bookcases, in fact safer.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I bet after a couple flights up and down, a person gets the hang of it.

They don't have a fence around the Grand Canyon, or oceans, people need to LOOK where they walk/step.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I have never seen any steps like that, which isn't saying much, but I think they are COOL!!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no need for hysteria...*

As with most subjects, you must start off on the "right" foot to go further along..... on a ladder it doesn't matter.
I would still feel safer facing into the steps coming down than out into the room, but I'm a lousy judge I've never tried one. I have seen the concept many times before and it does serve it's purpose.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Never seen 'captains steps' before, very cool. Thanks for sharing, I like them codes be darned.

Thats one heck of a rise though. Whats the height on the treads?


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Chamfer said:


> Never seen 'captains steps' before, very cool. Thanks for sharing, I like them codes be darned.
> 
> Thats one heck of a rise though. Whats the height on the treads?


The height from tread to tread is 7 1/2", pretty standard. Remember, you're going from the step on the right to the step on the left.


----------



## Thornton Hall (Feb 7, 2014)

I've seen that called a "Jefferson Staircase" with the implication that TJ invented it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a buddy that has these in his house. You get used to them after once or twice up and down them. They save a lot of space.

Nice work.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Kids WOULD be the first to feel comfortable using, and I personally wouldn't have a problem. 

I would guess people that plant both feet on the same tread, before moving to the next, might feel uncomfortable, maybe. 

I like,

Dale in Indy


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

One of the virtues of custom work is that it is intended to please the customer, not everyone in the world. And he IS very happy with it. However, I don't think I would care much for one in my own house. Mainly, I posted this because I thought it was interesting.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

mmwood_1 said:


> One of the virtues of custom work is that it is intended to please the customer, not everyone in the world. And he IS very happy with it. However, I don't think I would care much for one in my own house. Mainly, I posted this because I thought it was interesting.


I found it interesting, thanks for posting, to each their own, if the customer is happy you have done your job.:icon_smile:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I think it's pretty cool. We actually have one at work made out of metal. I like wood better.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

These steps look intriguing and make a good conversation piece. That said, I would not want them in a house that I owned or had any legal control over. They would be a lawsuit waiting to happen.

With my arthritis problems I could not go up and down them.

George


----------



## gomez11811 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the post, I think it`s great except ( and I hate to say it `cause it`s a small thing) that the three bolts at the bottom kinda stick out. There`s all this wood around, then there they are.... But really, 99 out of a 100 for me....


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Disagree w/ the commenters.
> Been an Architect for 38 years, and yes it's a code issue, but at the same time the codes are overdone.
> It works, is safe as used (for a loft).
> If you're feeble, don't go up it.
> No worse than a ladder on bookcases, in fact safer.


I couldn't agree more. I've thought to build one but we here are not at liberty to do with our own homes as we see fit. It's called loss of liberty. We are also told how much water to wash with and flush our toilets with.

To the OP. Very nice work and great application. Thanks for sharing. But watch out for the nay sayers and the code junkys.

Al


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Al B Thayer said:


> Thanks for sharing. But watch out for the nay sayers and the code junkys.
> 
> Al


I don't worry about them. I didn't build it for them so why should they care?


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> I couldn't agree more. I've thought to build one but we here are not at liberty to do with our own homes as we see fit. It's called loss of liberty. We are also told how much water to wash with and flush our toilets with. To the OP. Very nice work and great application. Thanks for sharing. But watch out for the nay sayers and the code junkys. Al


'Merica....

We can build em in Canada


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Redrox007 said:


> 'Merica....
> 
> We can build em in Canada


In my northern home we can too. But I have my doubts many places in Canada also have and use a building code.

Al


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Al B Thayer said:


> I couldn't agree more. I've thought to build one but we here are not at liberty to do with our own homes as we see fit. It's called loss of liberty. We are also told how much water to wash with and flush our toilets with.
> 
> To the OP. Very nice work and great application. Thanks for sharing. But watch out for the nay sayers and the code junkys.
> 
> Al


It is the lawyers that you have to watch out for.

GMC


----------

